

New Relic Pricing for Startups - JonoBB
http://blog.newrelic.com/2013/11/14/new-relic-new-pricing-startups/

======
guyht
I find this a bit misleading. Their post mentions $25/month, but the email I
received from New Relic asked me to sign up for a minimum of $199/month for 8
servers

~~~
JonoBB
Yes, I have to agree that the pricing is very misleading. How many startups
have 8 servers? I would have though that 2-4 is more like the norm, in which
case the price is more like $50 - $100 per server

